# Please help me get the right Road bike size.



## spooter (30 Aug 2011)

Hi all,

I'm looking to get the Carrera TDF road bike but need help choosing the right size. I'm 5ft 10 so most the size charts I look at say the medium is my size. This is a 54 however I feel more comfortable sitting on the large which is a 58.

However it says on the website..

Using compact frame geometry, the Carrera TDF offers a
light, stiffer frame with an increased stand over height.
Please use the below size guide to assist in selecting the
correct frame size or if in doubt please visit your local
Halfords store.

Large: Bottom bracket to top tube = 51cm which is
equivalent to our standard 58cm frame.

Please help.

Please advise.


----------



## gaz (30 Aug 2011)

Sizing a bicycle is more complicated than just x height = y size bicycle
Go and test ride a few of the frames after the saddle and handlebars have been adjusted properly. That way you will know which size is best for you.


----------



## apollo179 (30 Aug 2011)

Theyre both right. Particularly if your spending an appreciable amount you need to try it out.


----------



## spooter (30 Aug 2011)

Thanks all,

I have sat on the large and medium and it felt more natural on the large bike. I had to put the medium bike saddle up quite far to make it right and it felt more cramped. A few people I have spoken think a 58 sounds big for me though.

It was at halfords and the guy in the shop thought the large was right.

Thanks again.


----------



## billy1561 (30 Aug 2011)

I'm 6-1 and ride a 56. Every bike is different depending on the geometry etc. If the large felt 'right' then that's the correct fit for you.


----------



## Matty (30 Aug 2011)

If it helps in any way, I'm 6ft and ride a 58cm. I tried a few in a shop, not the exact model which was an internet only. Could have had a 56cm or a 58cm, but the reach was wrong on the 56cm, too upright. Still have the seat up a fair bit mind.


----------



## gaz (30 Aug 2011)

Sitting on it is not a good way to test it.
As i said, adjust each bike so it fits you and then go for a ride. Different sizes of the same model will have different characteristics, smaller bikes tend to feel better in the corners. You need to take into consideration the reach and the angle of your back.


----------



## spooter (30 Aug 2011)

Unfortunately I cant really test the bike to much as its a halfords. I was able to sit on it but not much else. 

Thanks for all the replies.


----------



## Banjo (31 Aug 2011)

It depends on the way your built. Some people have short legs or vice versa. You can adjust the reach with a shorter or longer stem if needed. Personally I don't like the seat more than about 2 inches higher than the bars so its also down to personal preference.


----------

